

Not Being a Real Person - antiform
http://thegrowinglife.com/2008/06/not-being-a-real-person-the-1-self-development-anti-hack/

======
wallflower
Prediction makes us feel safe and it is that very safety that gets in the way
of letting go of what is familiar even though the familiar is holding us back.

We stay in familiar jobs we hate. We stay in abusive relationships. We keep
lousy friends. We live in places that have no jobs or future.

Because....it is predictable.

------
ovi256
Clearly, entrepreneurs are "unreal persons": they live an "alternative" (read:
unusual) lifestyle in an un-regimented context, they pay themselves.

So, entrepreneurs are vulnerable to living a "fake unreal" life too. They can
recreate the very mistake they are trying to correct: become workaholics, lose
their agility and their thrive for innovation. Caveat entrepreneur.

------
emmett
This usage is very popular around jtv. We commonly refer to people who live a
more standard lifestyle as "real people".

